# Pleco value



## Doopz (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi gang,
been a while since I've been here, hope everyone is doing well!! 
I'm happy to say I've expanded...the 120 gallon wasn't enough lol I bought a second 65 gallon upright tank - the deal was too great to pass up. 
When I bought this tank the previous owner had several small fish and a pleco about 13" long that came with the package! It seems to me this is a little overkill for this size tank. I though about selling this one and buying a much newer pleco.
I'm told fish become more expensive with age and size.
So, would anyone have an idea what I should attempt to ask for for this sucker?
Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the link doesn't seem to work..the value of the pleco is relative to the species..if it is just a common pleco it is worth maybe $10-20......but a few other species may be worth up to $1000...


----------



## Doopz (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry, I have no idea why my uploads don't work on here.
I'm uncertain of the species - I wouldn't imagine that its anything pricey. lol


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Man, I wish I was close by. I would love to take that monster off your hands. I got a 150g just begging for something big.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I just love to get my hands on a Zebra Pleco:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+837+1136&pcatid=1136

A pretty fish no doubt but a bit out of my price range though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is a common pleco..they can reach 3-4 feet in length.shipping would cost more than the fish is worth..lol

they want $500 for a small zebra pleco ??? oh hail no !!!!!
you can get them for under $200 on aquabid...

www.aquabid.com


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

oh man that pleco just barely fits in there, good call trying to sell it. Sometimes local fishstores will take fish of your hands for in store credit. Not really worth it if you don't shop at your local store, but always nice supporting small businesses.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

lohachata said:


> it is a common pleco..they can reach 3-4 feet in length.shipping would cost more than the fish is worth..lol
> 
> they want $500 for a small zebra pleco ??? oh hail no !!!!!
> you can get them for under $200 on aquabid...
> ...


loha - If I can find a Zebra pleco for under $20 I'd get one. LOL! I can't see myself spending that kind of money be it $500 or under $200 on a single zebra pleco.


----------



## Doopz (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, BettaGuy, that's what someone told me. Not sure that would work out, so Kijiji it is!! lol Thanks guys for all your help!!!


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I love plecos. They just play havoc on your eco system with the amount of waste they create. Prior to changing over I had 2 and never realized how much waste they created. I can now literally overstock my tank and my filters handle the job. Like Loha said the shipping is worth more than the pleco. I actually decided to go with a synodontis cat and I am glad I did. He is growing and looking really good. I have a prop from a Eheim that cracked because the filter failed because I hadn't checked on it now I can actually go 2 months before doing a mechanical filter change even though I run two 2217 Ehiem on my 100G. The Pleco is beautiful but just keep in mind how much waste they create is my 2 cents.


----------



## Doopz (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank kcrunch! I'm unsure why people are bringing up shipping tho...I never mentioned anything in regards to anything about shipping anything. lol Odd.
Anyhow, I've never heard of a synodontis catfish before, how does it differ from a pleco?
If it's better to get one of those, perhaps I should look into it at the local shop.
Let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

probably mentioned shipping because of aquabid


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Ice said:


> loha - If I can find a Zebra pleco for under $20 I'd get one. LOL! I can't see myself spending that kind of money be it $500 or under $200 on a single zebra pleco.


Zebras are beautiful but no way you are going to find one for 20 bux if you do get me 10 lol.....


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

kcrunch said:


> Zebras are beautiful but no way you are going to find one for 20 bux if you do get me 10 lol.....


I keep saying and wishing for the same thing for the green phantom pleco's that I found for $25. And died in 4 days from ich. Cheapest I've seen is well, haven't seen them in 3 years in any of the 5 local LFS's. Online is bare minimum $50 plus shipping.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Doopz

The Synodontis catfish is also known as the upside down catfish. The one that I have is said to reach 5 to 6 " in captivity. When I picked him he was probably 1 1/2" and is now about 5 inches or so and he grew rather fast. Directly after Sandy hit I cycled my tank and picked up some of my stock that I currently have. He eats like a beast so no food is wasted that settles. I actually notice a drastic difference when cleaning the tank from when I had the 2 Plecos/ They wreaked havoc on the filters and the bottom of the tank as far as waste material was concerned.

The difference is in my opinion the bio load they put out. I only have one and 2 Pictus cats and they do an amazing job on the bottom of the tank. I love the activity all over the tank as well as basically being fearless


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

synodontis decorus...awesome fish..


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

lohachata said:


> synodontis decorus...awesome fish..


I love mine I nicknamed him Stitch. He has so much character. When people come over and they see him he looks so intimidating. He is by far the biggest fish so far in my tank.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

kcrunch said:


> Zebras are beautiful but no way you are going to find one for 20 bux if you do get me 10 lol.....


I'm well aware I won't find a zebra pleco for $20. One can only dream though... LOL! (unless if I have friends who would give me one.... nahhhhhh)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my decorus....





i had him kind of trapped in a 10 inch net..


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Loha 
that is a beautiful specimen. Here is my Syno aka Stitch







[/url]
IMG_1228 by kcrunchone, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is a beautiful S. Eupterus....they will get to be about 10-12"
another pic of my decorus..


a couple of my eups...
the fat lady.






i love the synodontis cats..they an are excellent fish..some get fairly big but most stay under 16"....and there are even a few dwarf species..


----------

